# Database Discussions > Oracle >  How to copy Oracle database to another machine

## Jrdnoland

My work computer has a Oracle 12c server set up that contains data for our LIMS application. I'm trying to make a copy of this complete database, which I have full access to, and replicate its structure and data on my home computer. 

I have used dbForge Studio for Oracle to export all the data to Excel files.

On my home computer I installed Oracle 12c Home version.

I can't seem to find step by step instructions of how to make this happen, at least ones that I can understand and follow.

What steps can I take to make this happen? Free tools, tutorials, instructions?

Thanks!

----------


## skhanal

Install software, backup and restore.

----------


## markalbuk

I completely agree with this, that you have to Install software, backup and restore.

----------


## zaid

1. Use the NORMAL or IMMEDIATE options to shut down the source database.

2. Make a copy of all data files. To retrieve their names, choose the name from 


> v$datafile


;

3. Copy all redo logs from the internet. To retrieve their names, choose the member from 


> v$logfile


.

4. Make a copy of all the control files. To acquire their names, choose the name from v$controlfile;

5. Copy the parameter file to your computer. In Unix, look in 


> $ORACLE HOME/dbs


, while in Windows, look in 


> $ORACLE HOME/database


. The file is called initDBNAME.ora, with DBNAME being the database name.

6. All files must be stored in folders with the same name as the directories on the source server. The names returned by the above queries are fully qualified directory names.

7. Make all of the folders listed in the parameter file you copied. 8. The commands will be BDUMP, CDUMP, and UDUMP. Simply replicate all of the folders that your parameter file specifies.

9. Make changes to the parameter file that you copied. If REMOTE LOGIN PASSWORDFILE is set to SHARED or EXCLUSIVE, change it to NONE.
Activate the database.

10. You must recreate a genuine temporary tablespace if you utilize it for sorting. The database will continue to run, but the first sort that attempts to write to it will fail. The manuals provide simple syntax.

11. Run ORAPWD to re-enable remote authentication. The syntax is as follows:




> orapwd
> Usage: orapwd file=<fname> password=<password> entries=<users>





> where:
> file = name of password file (mand)
> password = password for SYS (mand)
> entries = maximum number of distinct DBAs and OPERs (opt).
> There are no spaces around the equal-to (=) character


12. Change REMOTE LOGIN PASSWORDFILE to SHARED or EXCLUSIVE in the parameter file.

13. Restart the DB for it to take affect.

----------

